# How to fix slight warp in cabinet door



## Marlys (Jun 26, 2012)

First time cabinet building project. I have one door that has a 1/16 warp on one corner. I probably got too aggressive with the glue clamp. They are inset doors and all the adjustments with Blum hinges haven't worked. Any tips on fixing this slight warp?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Firstly, let me say that 1/16" is usually within the adjustment range of ALL Blum hinges-even the Compact series. If you are using the adjustment range to compensate for an improper mounting location, then perhaps there is no more room to adjust for the warped door. Most door manufacturer's will not consider +/- 1/16" twist as a defect. To adjust for 1/16" twist, you need merely to split the difference, 1/32" in adjacent corners. (The Blum CLIP series will adjust +/- 2mm side-to-side/up-and-down, and +3mm, - 2mm for in-and-out.)

Secondly, you can manipulate a door by using clamping stress in the opposite direction. While under clamping pressure, (not too so much to break the joints), you can heat, then cool the door and it will retain some of the opposite twist from the clamps when cooled. In Arizona, heating a door is as simple as placing it outside in the shade for about an hour. (It will be 113 degrees today.)

To clamp the door, you can usually use a piece of plywood with a diagonally mounted board in the opposite direction of the twist. You will want to protect the door from scratches, or marring from the clamps and the jig. If you clamp too far, you could impose an opposite twist as well, so slight and gradual adjustments are the best approach.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If paired, is it possible to install on the other side?

Maybe less noticeable.


----------



## Marlys (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for reply. Am trying the clamp and heat method right now. It is heading towards 106° today. Only solution I could think of. Don't want to use a catch or magnet to pull this one corner into line. All other corner and sides are where they need to be so I don't think remounting hinge will work.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

How big is this door?

If it is a tall pantry door, it may never behave without stiffeners and/or magnetic catch.


----------



## Marlys (Jun 26, 2012)

The door is not that big. 26" tall x 20" wide. It does meet up with another door, but they are inset and am trying to make them flush with face of cabinet. The problem corner is about 1/16+ proud of face when all other sides and corners are good. Heading back to shop in a few minutes to see if heat has fixed my problem…it hasn't been good for anything else


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Be sure to let it cool before taking the clamps off. Heat softens the lignon in the wood, but it will need to cool in the new position. There will be some spring back to it and if you take it out of the clamps hot, it may spring back to the original position.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

If you've used up the adjustment travel in your hinge, move your hinge plate. I always make sure that all three adjustments are centered before I install the plates which takes care of 99% of the adjustments. If one doesn't work, remove the plate, glue some toothpicks in the holes, use a chisel to shave them flush, and re-drill your mounting holes to move the plate in the direction you need.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

*Marlys*, how did your door turn out? 
We want to know of your success, or, otherwise.
Thanks


----------



## Marlys (Jun 26, 2012)

There is no joy here. I have been quite cautious about clamping to get it flush. Maybe I should try direct sun (more heat) and more aggressive clamp technique.


----------



## Marlys (Jun 26, 2012)

The first pic is of the problematic door. I know….not a big deal to some, but it is to me. The second pic is of the cabinet bank that will be topped with countertop and have overhang for seating.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Dude, you have a six way adjustable hinge on there. 
You should be able to adjust this out.
Pop the lower left of the door out a bit and the top right goes in a bit. It will be far less noticable at the bottom.

In six months the doors will not be the same either. It's all about the adjustment.
Heck, your doors look like they're still raw- You could sand 1/32" off the face of that corner and get away with it too.

If the edge is rounded slightly, 1/16" to 1/8" profile, you won't notice it as much either.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

It just occurred to me that this could also be your cabinet on a twist.
Are you sure it's the door that's warped?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DS has given you good advise ,the one thing I would add is to leave it clamped at least over night.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Riddle:
A cabinetmaker and an engineer are in an enclosed room at on end. At the other end of the room is a beautiful girl.
A sign on the wall states that they can approach the girl, but, they can only move half the distance at a time.

Q: Who gets the girl?

A: The cabinetmaker.

The engineer never tries, because, only being able to move half the distance at a time, you can never get there.
The cabinetmaker states, "Close enough for all practical purposes."


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

And the mathematician says, "I know that the infinite series 1/2 + 1/4 + 1/8 +... converges to 1 - get out of my way!"


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

If adjusting the hinges doesn't work for you (I tend to agree with DS, seems like you should be able to spread out the error by adjust the the hinges so its not noticeable, at least not to anyone but yourself), you can knock the corner down the proud corner with a hand plane. Wouldn't be enough material removed to be noticeably thinner in that corner.


----------



## Marlys (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent suggestions everyone. Latest clamp and godforsaken heat has been promising. It isn't perfect, but close to acceptable. Love the carpenter joke…too true. Will hit it with some more sandpaper and then move on to the next set of cabinets. Thanks again!


----------

